# Bulova Precisionist Military Watch - 1 and done?



## Tseg

Last year, at 2015 Baselworld, Bulova introduced a 262 kHz 42mm military watch in a chronograph and 3-hander version. It was really the 1st conservative/classic UHF Bulova I've seen. I'm thinking cult favorite. The >$300 MSRP 3-hander can now be found on-line as low as $120. The watch is no longer listed on the Bulova website. Discontinued? In The Special Edition section is listed a Manchester United version of the chronograph, but nowhere else on the Bulova website is the body style found. The watch can still be found on a million watch sites for sale but is it buy it now, or else? I've not followed the Bulova brand before although I know several co-workers who wear Bulova watches. Is this Bulova's modus operandi, one year runs of a watch style?

Anyway, I've been considering a HAQ for a while (although this may not be a true HAQ, but close) and like the idea of a smooth sweeping seconds hand so I pulled the trigger on this nifty little watch. I can think of worse ways to blow $120. It is supposed to be delivered Saturday.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Nice piece Tseg, I've seen that one also and like the look. I picked up the regular quartz movement retro mil piece below awhile back and it's been difficult to find online as well.



Eric


----------



## Tseg

Its arrived! Along with a 3-ring Zulu. I'm enjoying it more than I even thought I would. Too soon to tell how accurate, but so far after a couple of hours it is on the money. If this would have been my first watched discovered when I started "collecting" I probably could have saved over $15K. BTW, the mark on the 12 is a raindrop.


----------



## fna2005

I love mine! I am not a big Bulova fan but this one is exceptional.


----------



## Earthling789

What is the model number and size of this Precisionist? For $120, I'd gladly pick one up... where'd you find it... I've not seen one yet?


----------



## how2collect

fna2005 said:


> I love mine! I am not a big Bulova fan but this one is exceptional.


That's a nice strap, it goes well with the watch.


----------



## fna2005

how2collect said:


> That's a nice strap, it goes well with the watch.


Thanks! It came off my Steinhart Nav-B Pilot that I no longer have.


----------



## watchmego3000

Earthling789 said:


> What is the model number and size of this Precisionist? For $120, I'd gladly pick one up... where'd you find it... I've not seen one yet?


96B229, 42x13


----------



## CristobalGordo

Can any of you tell the lug to lug length on these Bulova 3 hander military watches? They look great on the wrists in the pictures above but I have a skinny wrist. Unfortunately I think this watch is just a tad big for me. I'd love to see it compared to an Orient Mako for example. Anyway, if someone's got their calipers handy....Thanks.


----------



## Tseg

CristobalGordo said:


> Can any of you tell the lug to lug length on these Bulova 3 hander military watches? They look great on the wrists in the pictures above but I have a skinny wrist. Unfortunately I think this watch is just a tad big for me. I'd love to see it compared to an Orient Mako for example. Anyway, if someone's got their calipers handy....Thanks.


48mm


----------



## fna2005

I've been looking for that model for years now and still no luck.



ArchieGoodwin said:


> Nice piece Tseg, I've seen that one also and like the look. I picked up the regular quartz movement retro mil piece below awhile back and it's been difficult to find online as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


----------



## vancanfanedm

I just wanted to quickly echo the original posters thoughts on this watch... It's surprisingly nice... In general I don't really like anything Bulova has made for a long long long time.. But seeing this watch in person and after trying it on I had to have it. I have the version with the brown leather strap and the strap is even blows me away.. I will post a few pictures of mine shortly.. 

I would love to see this UHF movement in some higher end swiss pieces... I think it would really be a huge success.. Its a good thing the rest of the Bulova line is so unattractive, cause I could easily be sucked into buying more UHF watches..

Cheers


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Fna2005, I believe I purchased that model from Amazon several years ago. I can't find it listed there anymore. Keep in mind that watch, I believe it's the model 96a102 "Military retro hack watch" is a normal quartz and doesn't have the Precisionist movement in it. 

Eric


----------



## journeyforce

CristobalGordo said:


> Can any of you tell the lug to lug length on these Bulova 3 hander military watches? They look great on the wrists in the pictures above but I have a skinny wrist. Unfortunately I think this watch is just a tad big for me. I'd love to see it compared to an Orient Mako for example. Anyway, if someone's got their calipers handy....Thanks.


Hello There,

I have sort of skinny arms and the Bulova military 3 hand watch fits and looks fine of my wrist. I also had a Orient Mako II and it fit fine. 

I normally wear watches 36mm-39mm but also wear Seiko SKX divers. The combination of a cushion case and short lugs make this Bulova military watch wear smaller then it is

Here is a pic of my bulova Military 3 hander (thanks Tseg for making my wallet cry J )

Here is a pic of a Mako II I owned and then sold.

I think the watch will be good for you.


----------



## Tseg

I've heard varying reports on the accuracy of this watch. I'm just excited after 9 days it has lost only .1 seconds according to my Watch Tracker app. Hopefully that means I got a good one.


----------



## steve328

I bought the model with the leather band a few weeks ago. Really enjoying the watch. Setting the time with the USNO Master Clock, mine has lost one second in 17 days. I'm going to try a longer run and see how it comes out. Pretty happy with the accuracy.


----------



## vancanfanedm




----------



## Tomas472

The 96B230 is my favorite Bulova (actually favorite of ANY brand) in recent history. Very nicely made, very good feel, very good readability, and a definite nod to Several watches of the WWII era in style.

Sadly it does appear that the best looking, best built, of the 262 KHz watches, in my humble opinion, has already been discontinued. o|

I keep telling myself I don't really need to buy a second one as a backup, but at the prices they are going for now, I just may have to...


----------



## Tseg

Tomas472 said:


> The 96B230 is my favorite Bulova (actually favorite of ANY brand) in recent history. Very nicely made, very good feel, very good readability, and a definite nod to Several watches of the WWII era in style.
> 
> Sadly it does appear that the best looking, best built, of the 262 KHz watches, in my humble opinion, has already been discontinued. o|
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't really need to buy a second one as a backup, but at the prices they are going for now, I just may have to...


Now even the limited edition Manchester United version of this watch has been pulled from their website. Time to buy a 2nd one. :-!


----------



## AFG08

Glad I stumbled upon this thread even though it cost me $120. The watch should be here Friday. It's the first Bulova with the Precisionist movement that has appealed to me.


----------



## journeyforce

I recently sold my military 3 hander. I loved the watch and it fit nicely but the fact it did not hum caused me to sell it and buy a vintage Accutron. Every watch or clock that I have owned with a sweeping second hand ether ticked(automatic or mechanical watch) or hummed (Accutron or electric clock) this watch had a sweeping second hand but no noise. Yes there is a light rapid ticking coming from the watch if you put your ear to the case back but it is not the same. To get the full Accutron experience, the watch must hum.


----------



## nevada1995

I like Bulova, nice designs and if you wait you can get them for cheap. Nice pickup.


----------



## Muddyape

I had returned mine after having it for a day because of some quality control issues but have bought other Bulovas since so not afraid of the brand. I really love the decision to just bring the things back and stay with vintage designs. Youve made me think ill have to give this watch another shot and pick one up. Wear in good health


----------



## Tseg

With my first 7 watches in my collection I did not get "lucky" relative to far superior accuracy in their respective classes... I'm a bit of an accuracy nut and this quest for accuracy actually helped propel my watch purchase habit. My patience has been rewarded with my 8th purchase... this Bulova military watch... after 41 days pacing at -2.6 Seconds *Per Year *(-.3 seconds since I received the watch - per my watch tracker app - YMMV). I'm sure not all got the same luck with this watch... but after +$16K of prior watch purchases it would figure a $120 watch is the one that would tick this box. Is my collection finally complete?


----------



## Colderamstel

I found this thread, and ended up with one too, arrives tomorrow. Also may be purchasing a surveyor to go with it.


----------



## Tseg

lbovill said:


> I found this thread, and ended up with one too, arrives tomorrow. Also may be purchasing a surveyor to go with it.


Good luck with the incoming. 150 days in with my Bulova and something is terribly wrong... it has now gained .1 seconds. Guess I'll have to live with it.


----------



## Colderamstel

Tseg said:


> Good luck with the incoming. 150 days in with my Bulova and something is terribly wrong... it has now gained .1 seconds. Guess I'll have to live with it.


It sounds like it needs some drastic regulation... Good luck.

Mine arrived this afternoon, just a classic piece. I have a few things I would change, but considering I paid 112 for it shipped to my door I really can't complain. What a steal. Had I found this a year ago, I could have saved tons of money, but then again it also lead directly to the purchase of a Bulova Surveyor, I guess I am still suffering from the watch illness.


----------



## rmeron

I just ordered a 96B229 UHF Military. Should be here on or before 10/20/16. I am excited!


Tseg said:


> Last year, at 2015 Baselworld, Bulova introduced a 262 kHz 42mm military watch in a chronograph and 3-hander version. It was really the 1st conservative/classic UHF Bulova I've seen. I'm thinking cult favorite. The >$300 MSRP 3-hander can now be found on-line as low as $120. The watch is no longer listed on the Bulova website. Discontinued? In The Special Edition section is listed a Manchester United version of the chronograph, but nowhere else on the Bulova website is the body style found. The watch can still be found on a million watch sites for sale but is it buy it now, or else? I've not followed the Bulova brand before although I know several co-workers who wear Bulova watches. Is this Bulova's modus operandi, one year runs of a watch style?
> 
> Anyway, I've been considering a HAQ for a while (although this may not be a true HAQ, but close) and like the idea of a smooth sweeping seconds hand so I pulled the trigger on this nifty little watch. I can think of worse ways to blow $120. It is supposed to be delivered Saturday.


----------



## BigDuke

Discontinued? Too bad! Its a really good looking watch.


----------



## journeyforce

Last night at my local TJ Maxx, I spotted Bulova Military Chrono Manchester United Edition for $129.99. Looking at this watch I noticed lots of interesting things that Bulova put on this watch to commemorate Manchester United. Another person was able to go in depth with the explanation of them better then I could

Bulova Manchester United Club Watch Hands-On: Affordable & For Serious Football Fans | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Colderamstel

Just one more push for more people to take advantage of these watches. I still can't believe they discontinued it, its one of the few that did not go too far with branding and insignias in the Bulova line.

And two more images...








Looked this morning, still selling new around 100 bucks for those interested (it is a lot of watch for that cash)








I found this Bulova Accutron II Surveyor for $129.99 on amazon about two weeks ago, haven't seen it that low since. But there are other colors of this model around that price and it is also superb.

I highly recommend both.


----------



## corn18

Thanks for the heads up! Just ordered one from Amazon.


----------



## Colderamstel

Sorry to inundate, promise it is the last post for a while, but I just received a couple straps and thought I would share, IMHO the military looks great on a nato leather and the surveyor on a regimented blue.


----------



## watchmego3000

lbovill said:


> Sorry to inundate, promise it is the last post for a while, but I just received a couple straps and thought I would share, IMHO the military looks great on a nato leather and the surveyor on a regimented blue.
> 
> View attachment 9734114
> 
> 
> View attachment 9734122
> 
> 
> View attachment 9734154


Hmm... how's the accuracy? These watches are outside my usual realm but they look great and the price is terrific.


----------



## Colderamstel

So far so good for my two copies. In the last two weeks I have not been able to discern the amount that they are off from the time.gov clock. They are supposed to keep time to within 10 seconds per year due to the ultra high frequency quartz, but I cannot really comment because I have not had enough time to try it out myself.

Also take a look at the sweep of the second hand on youtube videos, it is super smooth, almost mesmerizing.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

A few weeks ago, my brother got all the groomsmen in his wedding this watch. Yup, I was pumped. Jackpot.


----------



## tanksndudes

This thread talked me into it and I ordered mine last night. Should be here tomorrow. Thanks a lot, guys... :-!

ETA: Annnnnnd, it's here. Love it.


----------



## wickets

Ive had mine since they first came out ....great watch except the lume isnt that great. Currently looking for someone to mod the hands: longer minute hand and seiko diver type lume


----------



## Itubij

Apparently there are some with screw down crowns. I was surprised to find that mine does have the screw down crown. It has become one of my go-to watches, especially for work and weekend chilling. Plus, since my wife likes it, it is also a "date watch" for date nights with her.


----------



## fishrose

lbovill said:


> View attachment 9644650


Whoa. I thought I wanted this watch before, but _damn_ this lume shot has me sold. I've been dropping hints to my wife about wanting one for Christmas, but I'm not sure I can wait that long...


----------



## Old bill

I recently brought one of these from Argos in the UK . Its a great watch and so far (approx 6 weeks) it has not lost a second. 
My one has a leathet strap and screw down crown.


----------



## Colderamstel

fishrose said:


> Whoa. I thought I wanted this watch before, but _damn_ this lume shot has me sold. I've been dropping hints to my wife about wanting one for Christmas, but I'm not sure I can wait that long...


That is pretty much what happened to me... Though the lume is functional, this is not dive watch lume. It dies down pretty quickly. That said, at night if I charge the lume then place the watch on the bed stand; after several hours there is just enough to see the approximate time. Don't expect too much from the lume and you will be more than satisfied by it.


----------



## Colderamstel

As a side note, my accutron military is still dead on time.gov after 3.8 weeks (DST adjustment). That is darn good, particularly for $115!


----------



## ED209

Old bill said:


> I recently brought one of these from Argos in the UK . Its a great watch and so far (approx 6 weeks) it has not lost a second.
> My one has a leathet strap and screw down crown.


The NATO version 96b229 is currently £90 and the leather strap version 96b230 is £130. I really want a screw down crown but I really really don't want to pay an extra £40, lol. I'll check them out when I'm next near an Argos.


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

I bought one with the NATO-stylee strap in Argos earlier this week. It doesn't have a screw down crown, but that's not a problem for me. I'm not a particular accuracy freak, but I'm impressed by the watch. The sweeping second hand was the clincher.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Hmm .. interesting to know some 96B229 come without screw-on crown.

Is the difference between 96B229 and 96B230 just the strap?


----------



## solchitlins

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm .. interesting to know some 96B229 come without screw-on crown.
> 
> Is the difference between 96B229 and 96B230 just the strap?


I believe so. I think the crown design is dependent on where you buy the watch not the model numbers


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

solchitlins said:


> I believe so. I think the crown design is dependent on where you buy the watch not the model numbers


Oh, that's even more interesting. Thanks for the feedback. 

Which source is most likely be screw-on crown, and which is most likely not?


----------



## solchitlins

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Oh, that's even more interesting. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Which source is most likely be screw-on crown, and which is most likely not?


I believe people in the UK were more likely to not get the screw down crown. I'm not sure on why that was.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

solchitlins said:


> I believe people in the UK were more likely to not get the screw down crown. I'm not sure on why that was.


Thanks again for the info.

Have a great day.


----------

